# Pavement Coffeehouse



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

*

*

*

We love coffee. And, Bostonians love coffee. Yet, there has been no single café that embodies the sophistication and attitudes that we share in Boston-an appreciation for the simple pleasures, a thirst for knowledge and a leaning towards subtlety. That is, until now.

Pavement provides a café experience that is uniquely and unmistakably Boston. We offer select coffees from across the globe, a modest café menu and opportunities to learn about the coffees we

&#8230;

More...


----------

